# Old school Pyle sub box (lol)



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Pyle Dual 10" Sub Woofers with cabinet

Now there's an oldie! 

Is this before or after Pyle sold out?


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Nice! 

Wish I could find the pics of the one I had. (2) 8" drivers and (2) horns. I drove it with an Alphasonik MA-2100. Sounded pretty good. Amp ran hot as **** though.


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

I believe that box is from the mid 90's. Not the original old school stuff but more transition period to the new Pyle gear. The old stuff was actually pretty awesome. The Pyle Pro subwoofers, Pyle A Series amps (A400, A200, A100, A50 etc.) and their mids/highs was their good stuff.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Old School Pyle C A s T 12" Subwoofer Brand New in Box NOS RARE Vintage Skool 715442390151 | eBay

check these out.

I have a 15" Pyle sub with the same graphics on the dustcap as these in those boxes. Never used it, lol. 

Pyle's old school stuff usually had the basic options, in their model number.

Like, W1540PL might mean, woofer, 15", 40 ounce magnet, Polypropylene Laminate cone.

they were "made in USA" so still part of the old school good Pyle stuff.


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

cajunner said:


> Old School Pyle C A s T 12" Subwoofer Brand New in Box NOS RARE Vintage Skool 715442390151 | eBay
> 
> check these out.
> 
> ...



Oh those bring back memories! Also the LA Sound Ventura you're auctioning off. Wow! I had a pair of Malibu 100's back in the day running 8 Kicker 12's in a Geo Storm. Low power by today's standards but it sounded pretty good up until I upgraded to a pair of Crunch CR600's.....that got quite loud..... Nice Ventura. Good luck with your auction!


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Rodek said:


> Oh those bring back memories! Also the LA Sound Ventura you're auctioning off. Wow! I had a pair of Malibu 100's back in the day running 8 Kicker 12's in a Geo Storm. Low power by today's standards but it sounded pretty good up until I upgraded to a pair of Crunch CR600's.....that got quite loud..... Nice Ventura. Good luck with your auction!


lol, it's not mine... not affiliated with seller at all.

just a reminder that Pyle had decent stuff back in the day.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

aaron7 said:


> Pyle Dual 10" Sub Woofers with cabinet
> 
> 
> Is this before or after Pyle sold out?


Those were made in Huntington, IN B-4 they sold out. Later 90's. That series was very near the end of Pyle gear made in USA.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's a pair of extremely rare 12" XS Magnacast Pyle's from my collection. Made in Huntington, IN. These were the top of the line Pyle's and retailed for $289/ea back in the 90's. They have a cast basket with true carbon fiber cone, butyl rubber suround and double stacked magnet. 500w 3" 4ohm svc. They weigh at least 15 lbs each.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

63flip said:


> View attachment 54756
> 
> 
> Here's a pair of extremely rare 12" XS Magnacast Pyle's from my collection. Made in Huntington, IN. These were the top of the line Pyle's and retailed for $289/ea back in the 90's. They have a cast basket with true carbon fiber cone, butyl rubber suround and double stacked magnet. 500w 3" 4ohm svc. They weigh at least 15 lbs each.


Damn those are pretty cool. I never knew Pyle to be good, so this is some cool info in here.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

vwdave said:


> Damn those are pretty cool. I never knew Pyle to be good, so this is some cool info in here.


 First off, full disclosure, I'm a fan of the gear made by Pyle in Huntington. I ran many of their subs back when I was younger. Being only 20 miles from there has a lot to do with it also. The home team thing. Damn near everyone had a pair of Pyle's in there trunk were I live back in the day. I think a lot of people over look the Old School Pyle gear. In my opinion it's another one of those legendary companies that was bought for its name and then gutted out to sell cheap Chinese junk. The same company (Harman) that bought Pyle was responsible for the destruction of Lanzar. 
Back in the day when Pyle was made in Huntington, IN they produced a solid product at a very reasonable price. Pyle sold gear that the average guy could afford. Brands like Rockford, PPI, Kicker, Xtant, and PG were all out of my price range back then.
If guys are interested in a little more history about Pyle the guy that runs my favorite local shop worked there for many years. I could get some more detailed info from him and contribute it to this thread.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

My first attempt to put a system in my car was 2 Pyle 12's when I was 16. I'm lucky I didn't catch the damn thing on fire. The box was home-made out of plywood. Needless to say it just sounded like cones slapping up and down. 

I quickly unloaded it and upgraded to a very similar box to the one above. It was an MTX "Terminator" box with dual 10's and horns. 

Those poor Pyle woofers never had a chance in my ignorant teenage hands...


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is my ugly ass, beat up, Pyle 12" DVC that I bought brand new about 1988-89. It has fabric surround and paper cone. Still works and I even have the spec sheet . I ran this off of a Pioneer GM203 amp which I also still have.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

I remember many of my older brother's friends running Pyle subs. They were quite popular at one time. Lots of guys running a Toby Sheriff or Ranger at that time too


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

MACS said:


> Here is my ugly ass, beat up, Pyle 12" DVC that I bought brand new about 1988-89. It has fabric surround and paper cone. Still works and I even have the spec sheet . I ran this off of a Pioneer GM203 amp which I also still have.


I miss efficient subwoofers like that. At what point did we decide that power handling was the only thing that mattered? Increasing power handling almost always decreases efficiency.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

HardCoreDore said:


> I miss efficient subwoofers like that. At what point did we decide that power handling was the only thing that mattered? Increasing power handling almost always decreases efficiency.


You have to remember that most of those low power, efficient subs also required huge amounts of airspace to perform well. A lot of subs these days are designed to perform in an enclosure no larger than the cardboard box it was shipped in. Power is also much cheaper now than it was back then. People just seem to value their cargo space more than ever so they want a very small enclosure which generally means inefficient. Inefficient means more power needed.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

All these pictures bring back good memories.


----------



## impulse (Jul 5, 2014)

Those types of boxes with the tweeters built in made for great tailgate parties or camping..etc. Just open up the hatch.
My generic speakers of choice back then were usually Jenson and also had some small Pyramid 3 way truck speakers.

Anyone else ever had these?


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

I remember my cousin running a pair of old school Pyle 6x9's that were just beasts. They sounded amazing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Calvin1235 (Apr 4, 2021)

Ok I'm commenting on this post and crossing my fingers that someone once had this subwoofer I'm going to post because absolutely nowhere online can I find spec sheet or even the exact model. I need your help guys. The only thing I know for sure is they're both SVC 12" subs and 4 ohms. I need the specs to build a proper enclosure.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

One of these would probably be your best bet:

Dayton Audio DATS V3 Computer Based Speaker & Audio Component Test System (parts-express.com)


----------

